# Invoice for a Magazine



## bigfatbadger (Aug 26, 2006)

Being entirely new to the world of business, I need your help.

One of my photos has been published in a magazine in the UK. Pretty small outfit but good start! I now need to invoice them. Does anyone have a sample invoice that they use when getting poeple to cough up for this sort of thing?

Cheers
Jon


----------

